# descrição de carácter



## reka39

Hello!
I have some problems with some adjectives that regards the character of a person. Can you help me to define "poupado" and "indolente"? Specifically, does "poupado" mean stingy and "indolente" mean inaccurate?
Thanks!


----------



## The River Dragon

Not really, _uma pessoa poupada_ isn't necessarily a stingy person, simply one who has the habit of saving money. It's more of a positive feature than a negative one, I think. 
For 'stingy', you may use _avaro/avarento_ or _sovina_.  
As for _indolente_, you have the word in English: 'indolent'. Someone who's lazy, apathetic or negligent.


----------



## Johannes

Poupado : thrifty, frugal, not necessarily stingy


----------



## reka39

Hi! So on one hand you have 'forreta', 'avareta' and 'sovina' that have a negative connotation, and on the other hand you have 'poupado' that highlights a positive characteristic, right? Thanks.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hi! So on one hand you have 'forreta', 'avareta'* and 'sovina' that have a negative connotation, and on the other hand you have 'poupado' that highlights a positive characteristic, right? Thanks.


Exatamente!

* avarento - avarenta


----------



## hdm

Hi! It depends a lot on the situation, but the most common expressions to mean "stingy" are "pão-duro" e "mão-de-vaca", at least in Brazil. "Sovina" and "avarento" are not very common and sound a bit more refined or old-fashioned. As for "innacurate", "impreciso" is the translation.


----------



## skizzo

I've also heard "tacanho" and "somítico"


----------



## reka39

skizzo said:


> I've also heard "tacanho" and "somítico"



'Tacanho' that's funny!! People from my area use the same word. This is dialect  Probably you have heard this word from some Italian discendents


----------



## marta12

A minha geração ainda diz muitas vezes "tacanho".
Mas "tacanho" também tem o sentido de 'curto de ideias' e 'mesquinho'.


----------



## skizzo

reka39 said:


> 'Tacanho' that's funny!! People from my area use the same word. This is dialect  Probably you have heard this word from some Italian discendents



Not really, its quite used in Portugal


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Mas "tacanho" também tem o sentido de 'curto de ideias' e 'mesquinho'.



Que me parece ser o sentido mais comum por cá.


----------



## reka39

Hi, do you use in Portugal 'poupado' only with reference to the character of person or is also used with the meaning of cheap? Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hi, do you use in Portugal 'poupado' only with reference to the character of person or is also used with the meaning of cheap? Thanks.



'_Poupado_' é aquele que gasta ou procura gastar pouco, não comporta o sentido de '_cheap'._


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> '_Poupado_' é aquele que gasta ou procura gastar pouco, não comporta o sentido de '_cheap'._



Thank you. Do you have any idea why they add in Infopedia also 'económico'?


----------



## anaczz

Económico/econômico, com o sentido de pessoa económica/econômica, que gasta pouco, que poupa.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Económico/econômico, com o sentido de pessoa económica/econômica, que gasta pouco, que poupa.



Exacto. Há outros sentidos de _'económico'_ para além do mais comum ("o que respeita à economia"). Pode significar "o que custa pouco dinheiro", "o que é barato", por exemplo. Aliás, _"fazer economias_" é poupar, gastar pouco, economizar. Portanto, aquele que é '_poupado_' é também uma pessoa '_económica_'. O termo não tem uma relação necessária com a ciência ou a actividade económica.


----------



## dangliatica

Aqui no Brasil nunca ouvi "poupado" como adjetivo, apenas como particípio do verbo poupar ('Messi foi poupado do jogo', ou seja, não jogou). 

'Poupado', contudo, consta em dicionário: pessoa econômica, parcimoniosa, alguém que *não* é 'gastador', que *não* é esbanjador. 

Diferente de "poupador" que significa alguém que faz "poupança", que guarda dinheiro, não necessariamente uma pessoa sovina.

PS- Aqui no Brasil a "Caderneta de Poupança" é uma forma de investimento extremamente popular, de baixo risco e baixo ganho, uma espécie de conta regida por normas (do Governo) únicas para todos os bancos.


----------

